# Down River Equipment Fall Sale and Boat Swap



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

One slight change to be aware of - We will be closed for business on Thursday, September 26th, but we will be here to receive Swap boats. 
Some of the new product that will be on sale starting Friday:

Engel Coolers - 25% off
Sawyer paddles and oars - 25% off
All GSI products - 25% off
All Carlisle products - 35% off
All neoprene - 40% off
All DRE sewn goods - 25% off
All Partner Steel Products - 15%
All Paco Pads - 20% off
Lots more sales to be had. 
All sales all limited to product in stock.
Sale prices will be limited to product in stock only. Please call or email with any questions:
About Us


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

The Fall Sale and Swap is on! Discounts are available online:
Down River Rafts and Equipment

Swap boats are also online - please come down or call to purchase consignment boats:
2013 Boat Swap


----------

